# replacing fuel shut off solenoidl on Mahindra max28



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

I need to replace the fuel shut off solenoid on a Mahindra max28. The solenoid is threaded. Can anyone tell me if I just need to screw the solenoid in as far as it will go and use the jam nut to keep it from backing out? Will appreciate any details anyone can give me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea on the Mahindra, but we do have a very nice following of Mahindra owners who might be able to help you out, but in the meantime, I wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bartonsprings said:


> I need to replace the fuel shut off solenoid on a Mahindra max28. The solenoid is threaded. Can anyone tell me if I just need to screw the solenoid in as far as it will go and use the jam nut to keep it from backing out? Will appreciate any details anyone can give me.


G'day bartonsprings --- could you not check the measurement of the original solenoid while this is place and use this as a guide, the other way would be to try by feel, adjust the length until you get a happy medium with fuel shut off and running full throttle, shouldn't be to hard to get the balance.


----------



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

*replace fuel solenoid*

Thanks for the idea. Probably would work. And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Before you go replacing the solenoid, test it once its out.
I'm pretty sure it has a relay in the system.. it might be bad instead of the solenoid..
It has a fuse in the box also.. check that.
I hate to see folks spend money they don't have to..
Is it a 1, 2 or 3 wire solenoid?? If its a 1 wire, the wire is + and the body is -.
if 2, that's easy to check, just a + & - on the wires.
A 3 wire is a little trickier. white, black and red.. white is +, the other 2 are a pull & hold circuit.


----------



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

*need to replace fuel solenoid on Mahindra*

It is a 3 wire solenoid. I checked with a voltage meter and I do have 12V to the solenoid when the key is on in the run position. Wouldn't that eliminate everything except the solenoid as the problem?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your trying to diagnose a no start condition, TAKE THE SOLENOID OUT.. and then test it.
Put 12v on the white wire,, ground on either of the 2 and PUSH IN on the rod.. if it holds.. put the - on the other and put slight pressure on the rod and see if it snaps in..
Take it out and see if it will start..


----------



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

*need to replace fuel solenoid on Mahindra*

How do I get the solenoid out? Looks like it just screws in but I haven't been able to get it to move. I am afraid to get too rough with it until I know a little more about what I am doing.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Loosen the nut all the way back and use the nut to turn it out.. OR loosen the nut and use a large pair of channel lock pliers to spin it out.. that's how I do it
It looks like they are REAL PROUD of that solenoid.. over 200.00.. wow..


----------



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

*fuel solenoid on max28*

The solenoid was the problem. Replaced it and the tractor starts and runs fine. I found a new one on E-Bay for less than half what the dealer price was. Thanks for the help.


----------



## benz (Aug 21, 2017)

bartonsprings said:


> *fuel solenoid on max28*
> 
> The solenoid was the problem. Replaced it and the tractor starts and runs fine. I found a new one on E-Bay for less than half what the dealer price was. Thanks for the help.


I need to change the fuel shut-off solenoid on mine as well. Did the one you found on Ebay have the same part number and model? I don't want to buy one that don't fit.


----------

